
Ask HN: Films that made you see the world differently? - pizza
Hello all. There are nice frequent Ask HN threads where people share books that made a large impact on them and how they saw the world, and I was just thinking it would be good if there were a similar thread about movies.
======
trykondev
My answer might sound like a joke, but I'm being sincere -- the Adam Sandler
movie "Click" had a profound impact on me. I saw that movie in theatres on a
total whim when I was a teenager. After watching the movie, I felt extremely
emotionally affected -- I literally spent the drive home sobbing.

I felt so moved by how the movie showed time passing by, especially as the
main character started to lose control of how quickly time went by. I
visualized myself being in the same situation as the main character at the end
of the movie -- his entire life having passed by, and this sensation of guilt
and regret he must be feeling for not having spent his time in a meaningful
way and for having missed things like the last conversation with his father. I
imagined the despair the character must have felt at having wasted his life,
and then the incredible relief he must have felt when he got a chance to do it
over and do it right.

Ever since seeing that movie, I've made an extra effort to remain present in
my life, prioritize my family and close friends, and always question whether
the way I'm spending my time is meaningful, or if I'm doing things that I'll
one day look back on and feel regret. This movie made me confront what it
would feel like to look back on my life and evaluate my choices, and
consequently it helped me see what's important to me in life.

~~~
debbiedowner
Checkout "The man who wasn't there"

~~~
jjulius
Criminally underrated, and it doesn't get talked about enough when folk talk
about the Corn Brothers.

------
jollofricepeas
“Fight Club” had such a huge impact on my life that I won’t even mention other
films.

QUOTES:

"This is your life and it's ending one minute at a time."

“Generations have been working in jobs they hate, just so they can buy what
they don't really need."

"You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake. You're the
same decaying organic matter as everything else."

"Getting fired is the best thing that could happen to any of us. That way,
we’d quit treading water and do something with our lives."

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
Fight Club is a great film!

But I can't believe how many people watch Fight Club and miss the real
message: that Tyler Durden's philosophy is _not_ one to live by, because it
doesn't bring you any joy or fulfillment. Too many people watch the movie and
see a tour de force of machismo and stick-it-to-the-man ideology, but the
movie is really about the negatives of extreme, prolonged toxic masculinity.
The Narrator conjures Tyler Durden out of a misplaced idea of what he's
"missing" in life, and he suffers greatly for it. Durden is a false prophet,
and shouldn't be idolized in the slightest. But tons of people watch the movie
and come away wanting to start their own fight clubs, or otherwise emulate the
masculine charisma of Durden without ever understanding what it was really all
about.

Also ironic that the modern use of "snowflake" (at least in America)
originated with Fight Club but has become completely divorced from its
intended semantics.

~~~
juniper_strong
> the movie is really about the negatives of extreme, prolonged toxic
> masculinity

Chuck Palahniuk, the author of the book the movie is based on would disagree
with you. For one, he has said he doesn't believe in the term toxic
masculinity. He has said that Fight Club is "about empowering the individual
and allowing the individual to make what they see as the best choice" and
"about the terror that you were going to live or die without understanding
anything important about yourself".

He has also remarked about how few cultural narratives there are for young men
today, "I feel a little frustrated that our culture hasn’t given these men a
wider selection of narratives to choose from. Really, the only narratives they
go to are The Matrix and Fight Club".

As for the snowflake term being co-opted, he says, "once that material passes
on to an audience, the audience adopts it. It will become the child of the
audience and will serve whatever purpose the audience has for it. It would be
insane to think that the author could control every iteration or every
interpretation of their work."

For me, Fight Club was a very nihilistic (Chuck Palahniuk admits to being
somewhat of a nihilist) and also very hopeful book (and movie), which is a
tough combination to pull off.

~~~
throwaway092837
>> the movie is really about the negatives of extreme, prolonged toxic
masculinity

> Chuck Palahniuk, the author of the book the movie is based on would disagree
> with you.

Palahniuk: “Throughout childhood, people tell you to be less sensitive.
Adulthood begins the moment someone tells you that you need to be more
sensitive.”

> For one, he has said he doesn't believe in the term toxic masculinity.

He criticized the term, for being poorly defined, not the concept:

[https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/a-conversation-with-
chuc...](https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/a-conversation-with-chuck-
palahniuk-the-author-of-fight-club-and-the-man-behind-tyler-durden-2)

[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/fight-club-2-chuck-
palahniuk_...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/fight-club-2-chuck-
palahniuk_n_5845c35ae4b028b32338a632)

~~~
juniper_strong
I'm not sure how either of those support your point about the term toxic
masculinity. I claimed, "he has said he doesn't believe in the term toxic
masculinity".

In your first link, he is asked, "We hear the term “toxic masculinity” a lot
these days. As someone who writes a lot about manhood, what does it mean to
you?". He answers, "Oh boy, I’m not sure if I really believe in it".

Sounds to me like he doesn't believe in the term toxic masculinity.

In your Huffington Post link, the interviewer claims "It’s a book about
consumerism, and an expressive, violent response to the cold fact of it. It’s
also a book about toxic masculinity, even if its author never deigns to
expressly critique or uphold controlled violence". I don't know why we would
consider the interviewer the authority on the text in question here. Here is
Palahniuk's take in the same interview:

Q: Would you say Fight Club is more of a critique of violent masculinity, a
celebration of it, or both?

A: Boy. I wouldn’t say it’s a critique. I think that because it’s consensual,
it’s OK. It’s a mutually agreed-upon thing which people can discover their
ability to sustain violence or survive violence as well as their ability to
inflict it. So, in a way, it’s kind of a mutually agreed-upon therapy. I don’t
see it as condoning violence ― because in the story it is consensual ― or as
ridiculing it, because in this case it does have a use.

Thanks for the HuffPo link though, here is another quote where he gives what
he thinks the message of Fight Club is that seems to be in agreement with the
other ones I read, "The central message of Fight Club was always about the
empowerment of the individual through small, escalating challenges". It also
has this quote about killing the father, "In a way, it’s like everyone
rebelling against dad, and discovering their own power by killing the father,
as the Buddhists would say". I've seen interpretations of Fight Club as a
Buddhist allegory
([https://web.archive.org/web/20090423020258/http://www.unomah...](https://web.archive.org/web/20090423020258/http://www.unomaha.edu/jrf/vol11no2/ReedFightClub.htm)),
interesting to hear him bring that up.

~~~
throwaway092837
As I said "He criticized the term, for being poorly defined, not the concept".

>We hear the term “toxic masculinity” a lot these days. As someone who writes
a lot about manhood, what does it mean to you? >Oh boy, I’m not sure if I
really believe in it. >Why? >It seems like a label put on a certain type of
behavior from the outside. It’s just such a vague term that it’s hard to
address.

~~~
juniper_strong
So he doesn't believe in the term toxic masculinity. What is the argument you
are making here, exactly?

------
Eyght
Snowpiercer

Most people see this movie as a very on-the-nose example of class struggle.
But I see it as a commentary on how we humans build and interact with the very
system that we collectively create to sustain ourselves as a species. The
system always has its apologists, supporters and opposition, but deep down all
but the most extreme zealots understand that the system has to change with
time or fail, and the longer it takes for change to occur, the worse the
inevitable failure will be. It ties in nicely with what Nassim Taleb says
about fragility of rigid systems.

In the movie the system is represented by the train and its architect. All
people on the train are grateful for what the train has provided them: safety
from certain death outside. The poor at the back of the train are constantly
threatened and preached to by the train loyalists how important it is for
everything to stay as it is, that the train is eternal and will be there
forever as long as they obey and believe. But as it becomes apparent that the
loyalists are lying and things don't seem all that rosy with the train, the
poor start to push forward, for information, and ultimately, change. As they
go forward in the train they discover that the wealthy passengers have fallen
into either hypernormalisation or a drug fueled apathy. They either believe so
much in the train that they can't see how it could ever fail, or they know
that it will inevitably fail but have given up hope to do anythin about it -
perhaps facilitated by their own relative comfort (why jeopardize such comfort
for an uncertain, risky change?).

After watching the movie, it struck me how we're perpetually living in an
unsustainable system, but we avoid the abyss by constantly changing from one
unsustainable system to another.

~~~
kiliantics
Maybe this is more than what people usually understand when they hear the term
"class struggle" but this is actually exactly what Marx is talking about when
he describes the "system" of capitalism and how all of the classes are
dependent on it even though they are in conflict. This is related to the
"inherent contradictions" built into the system which he also discusses.

One word you mention though -- "Hypernormalisation" \-- reminds me of a film
that made me see the world differently. I don't know if you intentionally used
that term, but the Adam Curtis film Hypernormalisation is, I believe, an
absolute must watch, probing for some clarification on the logic of the last
40-50 years of history in our capitalist/neoliberal society.

~~~
gremlinsinc
I've been going some anarch-communist rabbit holes lately. I feel I'm leaning
more and more libertarian socialist. I'd accept government medicare for all,
but I'm losing hope govt will ever do anything for people.

Another alternative would be: 1 million people start a union, virtual nation,
online commune - whatever you want to call it. They donate 5% of their income.
That's used for rental property investments, until we have a decent monthly
recurring income from rentals.

Then we invest in other things like members startup ideas (as long as they use
a worker-coop business structure).

Eventually we pay healthcare costs for all members, and ubi. 100% of money
coming back going back out to the people who created it.

We could eventually buy hospitals, drug companies etc and get a stronger hold
on the medical costs as well. Flip the script so self-pay and union members
get discounts, and insurance carriers pay higher premiums. Maybe we even
startup our own insurance companies in all 50 states. All worker-coops. All
with CEO capped pay of 10x worker average.

Essentially using a tactic called 'dual power' to wrest power away from the
insurance cartel.

~~~
1auralynn
I had a similar idea, but the organization would provide health insurance from
the start. Basically, all gig economy/independent contractors/small business
owners could pay into it and get better health insurance than they could buy
as independent entities.

~~~
gremlinsinc
We'd work to provide that, but you need plenty of $$ on hand for healthcare
monthly... I mean one cancer diagnosis and if you have 10 members, it's gonna
cost 100k minimum that year just for one person... that might eat up the whole
budget.

So by building some combination of crowdfund (for when we're under budget),
along-side member sharing backed by recurring income, we create a more stable
fund that uses 100% of it's money to reward members.

The idea is basically get single payer healthcare outside the government or
alongside and force insurance carriers out of the market by coming up w/
something basically non-profit that gives all $$ pooled towards healthcare
costs. While working to bring down costs in the industry where possible.

------
spanhandler
Team America: World Police. Now I get to hear the AIDS song and “America, Fuck
Yeah” in my head at least once every day for the rest of my life. It’s changed
my mind about the concept of entertainment being so crap that it’s actual
brain poison that the wise will avoid, which I thought was just old stick-in-
the-mud folks being old. But no, it’s real. Be careful what you expose your
brain to.

Bonus round: the wiener-modified Game of Thrones theme from an episode of
South Park. Those guys are _uniquely_ good at writing ear worms I wish I’d
never heard.

~~~
qwe098cube
Trey Parker and Matt Stone are absolute geniuses, derka derka

Edit: The Lord Song "Push" on South Park [1] was also a real banger ya ya ya

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhGcG2nijaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhGcG2nijaI)

~~~
cbanek
Well played ya ya ya! I didn't know it was Sia that did the vocals for that!
No wonder it's so good!

------
morpheuskafka
Going in a slightly different direction, the two saddest films I have ever
seen are 火垂るの墓 / Grave of the Fireflies (1988 - Ghibli - Japan) and Hiss
Dokhtarha Faryad Nemizanad / Hush! Girls Don't Scream (2013 - Iran). In both
of them you can feel the exact moment when the protagonist loses hope and it
really hits you.

Both of them deserve a pretty strong warning--I guess the second one more of a
true "trigger warning" and the first just a warning of how sad it is. You
cannot get them out of your head after you have seen them.

~~~
cbanek
Grave of the Fireflies I'm calling the most sad anime ever. It is indeed a
wonderful movie. I had a friend say "oh have you ever seen that really
depressing anime?" and I immediately said "Grave of the Fireflies?" Nailed it!

~~~
toastal
An ex showed me this movie and I was actively hostile afterwards because I
wasn't given a heads-up on how depressing it was going to be and I hadn't
prepared thinking it was just another cute Ghibli film

------
rmrfstar
Watched "They Live" [1] while working as a quant dev at a large bank in '09\.
Work the next day was super weird.

[1] [https://signal.org/blog/they-live/](https://signal.org/blog/they-live/)

~~~
tvbuzz
Best fight scene ever!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9rrgJXfLns](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9rrgJXfLns)

~~~
EdwardWarren
The fight scene in Road House isn't bad either.

------
catears
I would suggest "The Big Short". It mainly focuses on the huge disaster of the
2008 financial bubble, and what led up to it.

Before watching the movie I had this feeling of how impossible it could have
been for so many normal people to be screwed over so royally. The crisis
obviously happened, but I lacked the understanding of how something like that
could have happened. After the movie it was clear to me how systemic issues
can be institutionalized if everyone is willing to look the other way.

Also, if you watch that movie and start hating everyone working with finance I
recommend watching "Margin Call" and you'll only hate some people working in
finance.

~~~
iscrewyou
Margin Call has been on my list to watch for a very long time. You just gave
me a reason to watch it sooner than later.

I’d say Steve Carell’s character is the only protagonist in The Big Short.

~~~
petewailes
Margin Call is possibly the best film about how the finance industry works at
a micro level ever made.

~~~
paul_f
Totally agree. Margin call is a gem, perfect movie IMO

------
muzani
Jiro Dreams of Sushi. It highlights the true nature of mastery, how deep it
goes, and what an actual master looks like. One of the chefs needed 10 years
of experience before they would let him do the egg sushi. There's the deep
networks that support it too, the master fishmongers, the master rice
planters, and all the master brokers in between who knew how to find the good
stuff.

~~~
hh3k0
> One of the chefs needed 10 years of experience before they would let him do
> the egg sushi.

That only ever struck me as extremely pretentious, to be perfectly honest.

The chef in question needing 10 years of experience before they would let him
do the egg sushi strikes me as essentially the same harmful mentality the
Japanese have toward productivity, thinking that clocking in as many hours as
possible equals productivity (regardless of what you got done in said hours).

~~~
rtx
You are missing the philosophy. It's not about getting the job done.

------
franksvalli
12 Angry Men

\----

Walkabout

\----

Koyaanisqatsi

A profound movie with no words except the chanting of a Hopi word, meaning
"life out of balance", or "a way of life that calls for another way of life".

\----

My Dinner With Andre

"We're bored. We're all bored now. But has it ever occurred to you, Wally,
that the process that creates this boredom that we see in the world now, may
very well be a self perpetuating, unconscious form of brainwashing created by
a world totalitarian government based on money and that all of this is much
more dangerous than one thinks, and its not just a question of individual
survival, Wally, but that somebody who's bored is asleep, and somebody who's
asleep will not say no?"

\----

The Third Man

(Long shot from Martins' eye line of the fairground far below and the people
now on it.)

"Would you feel any pity if one of those dots stopped moving forever? If I
offered you £20,000 for every dot that stopped - would you really, old man,
tell me to keep my money? Or would you calculate how many dots you could
afford to spare? Free of income tax, old man......free of income tax. It's the
only way to save money nowadays."

~~~
jgbmlg
My all time favorite movie. From the opening monologue by Carol Reed to the
ending walk by Anna past Holly. The music. the fingers through the sewer
grate. Cuckoo Clocks!

~~~
tetris11
Fingers through the sewer, such a haunting scene

------
pjmorris
My dad took me to see '2001: A Space Odyssey' when I was about 10. He didn't
understand it, I only thought I did, or I didn't care. It was beautiful,
magical, it boosted my interest in space and in computers, and got me reading
science fiction.

If you frame 'Groundhog Day' as a story of a self-centered man learning how
not to be self-centered, I see one framing of my own life's story.

~~~
pivo
I had the same experience, dad and all. It was just wonderful to me and I'll
never forget it.

It makes me a little sad that young people today will probably never see it on
the big screen.

~~~
pjmorris
There were a series of showings of 2001 last year, on IMAX screens. I can't
even describe the delight I felt in taking my son to see it there (muffled a
little by his not liking it, but that's life.)

------
qwe098cube
Princess Mononoke [1] (1997) had an impact on how I value our environment and
also was my gateway into anime

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Mononoke](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Mononoke)

~~~
kace91
> and also was my gateway into anime

Slightly off topic, any recommendations on that area? I've never checked out
any anime besides children shows and would like to see something good,
preferably mature and recent, to see if I'm missing out on something cool.

~~~
jacobolus
> _preferably mature and recent_

Try _Shōwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjū_ , about rakugo, a Japanese style of
storytelling.

~~~
cmehdy
This reminds me of the (live-action) show Tiger & Dragon[0] is pretty great,
although I watched it a decade ago and can't fully say whether it still lives
up to my expectations.

[0]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1731947/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1731947/)

------
infofarmer
Ikiru / To Live (1952, Kurosawa)

Only saw it once long ago, among many other masterpieces. It immediately and
singularly became my deeply ingrained reference model for the mechanics of
fateful changes in life, following your heart, the absolute happiness of
meaningful sacrifice, cathartic paradigm shifts, and a host of other vital
concepts that are otherwise difficult to visualize.

~~~
mapgrep
I just saw this last night and was going to add it. I agree totally with your
take.

This is available on the Criterion streaming service which has many other good
movies. If OP signs up try also Night on Earth by Jim Jarmusch, a look at
transitional moments in life through taxi cab rides occurring simultaneously
in five cities.

~~~
EdwardMSmith
If you have a library card, your local library may provide free access to
Kanopy, which has Ikiru, as well as a couple other Kurosawa and Jarmusch
films.

------
jjulius
Synecdoche, New York

As to why, Roger Ebert said it best[1].

[1][https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/synecdoche-new-
york-2008](https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/synecdoche-new-york-2008)

~~~
briHass
One of the few films that haunted me for many days after viewing it.
Beautiful, tragic, and too real.

It can be a hard watch, if you're not in the right headspace, but it's so
totally worthwhile.

------
Pedrit0
Life is beautiful (1997, 'La vita e bella' with Roberto Begnini) No other film
made me laugh and cry like this one.
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118799/?ref_=nm_knf_i1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118799/?ref_=nm_knf_i1)

Little Big Man (1970) and Dance with wolves (1990) . I saw them many times
when I was a kid. It made me understand early that the adult world would be
tough. I was also amazed with the landscapes.
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065988/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065988/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0)
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099348/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099348/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0)

Un Prophète (2009 by J. Audiard). A weird gangster movie that makes you
realize that even in the worst situation, even if you reached the bottom,
there is a path to get out...
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1235166/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1235166/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0)

Ghost Dog (1999). I was obsessed for months by the music and by the scene when
Withaker steals the car...
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0165798/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0165798/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

~~~
trevett
Re: Ghost Dog, I was also obsessed with that beautifully shot driving scene
(with Killah Priest in the background). I was listening to a lot of hiphop at
that time. Usually a burned CD playing on a glowing car stereo.

------
copperx
Blue by Kieslowski. A movie about loss and freeing youself from the past. I
saw it when I was 15, and I still remember how I felt when I got out of the
theater. It has shaped the way I handle difficult times in life such as the
loss of loved ones. Losing someone close to you breaks your soul, and to keep
on living, you have to reinvent yourself every time.

Loss is an integral part of life. Acquiring material goods fools us into
thinking that as life goes on, we have more things. But if you make it into
old age, you will lose everything. Things go broke, your friends and family
die, your health and mind fade, and finally you will lose your life. Being
aware of this will help you lead a happier life. It seems contradictory. But
somehow it isn't.

~~~
hardwaregeek
Kieslowski can give such incredible lessons. Dekalog has some utterly
brilliant ideas within it.

------
kstenerud
The 13th floor. I liked it better than Matrix because it touched upon the
ethical issues dealing with AR and potentially sentient simulated beings.

12 Monkeys. Probably my favorite time travel movie, and the trouble with fate.

Grave of the Fireflies. Probably the saddest movie ever made, touching on so
many aspects of human suffering.

Lola Rennt (Run Lola Run). It's been done so many times, but not as well as
here.

Buffy the Vampire Slayer episode "The Body". The show itself was basically
mindless entertainment that I almost stopped watching, UNTIL this episode.
I've never been thrown so much. If you're going to experience it, you MUST
watch the entire series up to and including that episode to understand why
it's so powerful, and you must not read anything about that episode
beforehand.

~~~
dorfsmay
Same with -The Thirteenth Floor", one of my favourite movie, make sure you
don't read any spoiler about it though.

Nexts on the list:

Moon

Ex Machina - I personally have no issue with nudity but I wish there were less
of it in that movie because I know it turned a lot of people off

The Green Mile - not quite changed my view, but reinforced it

Westworld 3rd season (first 2 seasons revisit themes from above movies, they
are good but not necessarily new themes)

Breaking Bad - I tend not to like series and this is a really long one, but it
really does make you question things.

------
nknealk
Wall-E.

The first like 15 minutes have no dialog. The rest of the movie is a profound
commentary on modern life told as a children’s story

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
I wish I liked Wall-E more.

The last time I watched it, I felt like there was a narrative disconnect about
midway through the movie where the primary plot just changes. (One is Wall-E's
relationship with EVE, the other is the saving of humanity.) It's not that I
can't deal with both plots being in the movie, but it seemed to me that there
was kind of an overt switch between them, and it really brought me out of my
enjoyment.

Maybe I'll give it another go sometime, though. There's a lot of great stuff
in there! I just wish it all flowed better for me.

~~~
DJBunnies
It was always about earth, though. It's why Eve was there in the first place?

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
I mean sure, in a sense, but a significant portion of Wall-E's personal plot
is focused primarily on his relationship with Eve with very little specific
focus on Earth. There's a shift about midway through the movie that radically
changes this focus, and I didn't love the way it happened.

------
cmehdy
La Haine (1995)[0]: not so much that I saw it differently, more that I felt
less crazy for seeing it as it was. I come from those exact areas and times,
and even twenty years later there is a terrible amount of similarity in how
things are unraveling.

Children of Men (2006)[1]: for the combination of cinematography and the
dystopian atmosphere.

Departures / Okuribito (2008)[2]: the subtlety and elegance of the Japanese
touch when brushing against Life and Death.

Persona (1966)[3]: I can and can't wrap my head around this movie. I think it
left a trace on me in a way that my conscious self doesn't address but the
subconscious plays with.

The Diving Bell and the Butterfly (2007)[4]: there are few things that can put
a person against their own mind more than the locked-in syndrome. There's a
lot of confusion, humility and strength to find in such apparent helplessness
and lack of control. I think of it when I encounter people with ALS or other
neuro-degenerative illnesses, and I think of it when I explore my own journey
throughout the depths of mental illness.

Amour (2012)[5]: when you go through certain inevitable journeys with people
you love, there's so much to be found in the most essentially simple things.

I'm sure there are other impactful things out there but my memory is pretty
spotty at times.

[0]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113247/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113247/)

[1]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0206634/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0206634/)

[2]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1069238/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1069238/)

[3]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060827/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060827/)

[4]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0401383/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0401383/)

[5]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1602620/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1602620/)

~~~
juliend2
Children of Men: My favorite movie.

------
hardwaregeek
Andrei Rublev. It's long. And slow. And in black & white. And about a Russian
medieval iconography painter. But the last sequence is stunning.

It's about a young boy who is the son of a bell maker. Everybody in his town,
bell maker included, has died. Some soldiers come around looking for a bell
maker and the boy claims that he was taught by his father. He proceeds to make
the bell.

I won't go any further, but the story is one of the greatest analogies for
creation and creativity. Tarkovsky was likely talking about his own films and
his process of creation, but I believe it applies to anything creative,
whether that's a startup or a programming language.

------
cocacola1
Going through the list, I noticed a lot of films from the Criterion
Collection. For people that love film, I think it's a great subscription.
$9.99 per month (US; I signed up before the release, so it might've gone up
since then) for a host of film and commentary – probably some of the best ever
made. At this point, besides Apple Music, it's the only subscription I've kept
(unless you count Amazon Prime Video included in Amazon Prime).

Films that had a great impact on me, however:

1\. Lord of the Rings – Lord of the Rings is, to me, the epitome of the epic.
It is grand, sweeping, and larger than life. I inevitably compare all movies
to the trilogy.

2\. Hamilton - Its made me think a lot about ambition and legacy and, to a
lesser extent, representation and sanitization of those that came before us.

3\. Apollo 13 - I think few films come close to capturing how ingenious some
people can be – as well as how many people it takes to get us off the world
and back to it safely.

~~~
asgard1024
> Apollo 13 - I think few films come close to capturing how ingenious some
> people can be

I agree, I also like The Martian and The Shawshank Redemption, which both have
similar premise of human ingenuity solving difficult problems.

------
clairity
_crouching tiger, hidden dragon_

like all of the best wuxia, the fight scenes are dances that metaphorically
relate interpersonal conflict and resolution. also, raw ambition and talent
without vision and principle leads to (self-)destruction.

bonus edit: _spirited away_

a young girl comes of age by bridging the spirit world. a child apprehensive
of change, an ethereal melancholy, ancestral and karmic deference for life.
it’s a masterpiece.

~~~
squeezingswirls
Another way to watch 'Spirited Away' is from the point of view of child
prostitution.

[https://jpninfo.com/29501](https://jpninfo.com/29501)

~~~
clairity
that's an interesting take. and although i can see the fit, i prefer to look
at it from a wider lens of children taking the torch from parents, debts and
all. the first step of the harrowed journey to adulthood, in this case.

you can take prostitution specifically out of it, and still see lots of
instances of children being burdened with the idiosyncracies of ancestors and
environment. a child overcoming an unspecified gluttony of parents and
society, if you will.

~~~
squeezingswirls
IMO one of the reasons that make that movie such a masterpiece is that it can
totally 'change' depending on the viewer's perspective.

------
hbcondo714
V for Vendetta

 _People should not be afraid of their governments. Governments should be
afraid of their people._

~~~
quaintdev
'Eve in rain' is one of the most epic scenes ever created.

------
kls
I would say the following had a profound effect on me:

The Reflecting Skin - I found the movie to be quite disturbing to the point
that I felt mentally violated having watch it. While I would not say I was
traumatized by it, in a strange way having the feeling of I wish I would have
never seen that, has allowed me to empathize with people that have been truly
traumatized. I guess you could say the move takes you right to that edge.

OfficeSpace - It was with this movie that I realized that most employers
really don't care, you are just a cog in the machine and that many-times
upward trajectories have nothing to do with performance.

~~~
gedy
The Reflecting Skin - was just very powerful and in my top movies.

~~~
kls
I literally walked away from that movie and said to my buddy, that I watched
it with "WTF, I feel like I just got mentally raped", it is really that
powerful of a movie. It disturbs me that a human mind could conceive of that
story.

~~~
gedy
The scene with the women walking past holding the dead pigeon really flipped
me out.

~~~
kls
one word Eben. The fact that he found Eben, and thought that it was him in
angel form and put him under his bed and would take him out at night to talk
to him, that was some really twisted crap.

Funny story I dated this girl off and on, and she went away to college. Well
she caught her boyfriend over there cheating on her and she called me and
asked me to come over for the weekend a few weeks later (I was a good rebound
guy). Anyways, we go to rent movies, because one still rented them back then,
and I see the reflecting skin so I was like oh lets get this, and I tell her
it is really messed up. Well we get back, one thing leads to another and we
never watch the movie, so I really never got to tell her how much the movie
disturbed me, just really had a high level, this movie is crazy talk at the
video store. Well the weekend comes and goes, I go home which is about 2 hours
away and 3 days later I get a call from her, which can pretty much be boiled
down to: "What the fuck is wrong with you! Loose my number". Maybe 5 years
later, we cross paths in a bar in our hometown and we are talking and one of
the first things she brings up is the movie and tells me, that about 5 of her
girlfriends came over to hang out and they decided to watch it as she had not
returned it yet. She said the most awkward part was her explaining to her
friends that she had not selected the movie but this guy, that lives 2 hours
away who she does this on again, off again thing with was over and picked it
out. They pretty much convinced her that I was a serial killer for having
selected that movie for viewing. At the bar, I did get to relay to her, my
experience of first watching it, and that I had planned to explain to her that
the movie was fucked up and had a profound impact on me, as I did not have a
lot of empathy for people in my teens and 20's and I had kind of did her
shitty after our first round of dating. Instead I got the cold hand due to the
possibility that I could have been a serial killer. I figure it was Karma
having her laugh, at my expense.

------
amboo7
Brazil
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil_(1985_film)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil_\(1985_film\)))

~~~
blacksmith_tb
I will second that, I remember seeing it in the theater with my father in my
teens, and it made a huge impression on me, skewering totalitarianism and glib
postwar America in one jab.

------
Omie6541
Samsara -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsara_(2011_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsara_\(2011_film\))

4 years of filming in locations from 25 countries using 70mm cameras. No
narration, just spectacular captures of life. They say it's a form of guided
meditation.

I can't really explain how it affects me in detail. Certainly in a very
positive way though. I feel humble.

~~~
salimmadjd
I was in Yosemite photographing when they were trying to film the Yosemite
scene from the “Tunnel View” perspective. The cinematographer had left his
light meter in the van that was in the valley. I used my camera with long lens
and histogram to give him his exposure off the El Capitan.

------
ARandomerDude
Patton (1970)

A great movie about an impressive commander. Key takeaways for me were:

1\. Don't assume that because someone isn't very personable that they are bad
at their job.

2\. Have the courage to have a strong sense of duty.

3\. Lead from the front.

4\. Be willing to learn from people you dislike (Patton read Rommel's book on
tank tactics, to his great advantage).

~~~
redis_mlc
Dr. VDH has some great lectures on WW2 leadership, including one on Patton
called "American Ajax":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJsC-
buIkSE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJsC-buIkSE)

(German intelligence found it literally incredible that Patton was relieved
for slapping a couple of GIs for "malingering.")

The Germans learned mechanized warfare from an English book, the Americans
learned stealth from a Russian paper, and the Stuka was copied from an
American airplane.

The USA was blessed with some of the greatest military leaders of all time in
WW2, natural-born killer OG's. The only incompetents I know of were Lieutenant
General Mark Clark in Italy who killed over 10,000 GIs with 3 bungled
amphibious landings, and the Mark 14 torpedo mgmt. (a decade of refusal to
test.)

WW2 Battle of Anzio

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Anzio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Anzio)

------
trevett
Koyaanisqatsi (1982) - made me realize the degree to which society has been
mechanized, how our alienation to nature and each other is almost guaranteed
if we give ourselves over to technology.

~~~
petercooper
Koyaanisqatsi has been my favorite movie ever since the first time I
accidentally caught it on TV almost 20 years ago. I've since been to live
screenings with Glass and his Ensemble playing it, etc. :-)

And.. despite eventually discovering what Reggio is about, I have always taken
the opposite view of the movie. To _me_ it feels like a neutral view of how
systematized our world is, how technology enables such systems, and how such
systems are a fundamental and valuable part of moving forwards as a species.
Humans = technology = systems.. but positivity for such things is my world
view anyway, and Koy is a blank enough canvas to take this on.

The second sequel _Naqoyqatsi_ felt like a more on the nose critique of the
ills of technology and modern society to me, made up entirely of stock video
set to a fragile but very human soundtrack, in contrast to Koy.

~~~
trevett
It's been a while. I'll rewatch it and see if I can take your view of it. Yes,
humans have been driven to refine systems and tools since day one.

------
sriku
Not a movie, but a Monty Python sketch - "Ministry of Silly Walks"

In the sketch, the Python gang presents a culture that values silly walks and
their development and a government that sponsors their study and development.
There's even a critical discussion of what constitutes an "interesting silly
walk".

Mind blown.

It offered a fresh perspective where I thought, what if we look at music (ex:
singing) as "silly talk". Pretty much the entire sketch would hold. I started
taking art stuff less seriously which had a lightening effect on my life ..
coming from a family of musicians.

------
duxup
Henry V (1989 film)

I randomly saw it one night on PBS. I thought I had caught it in the middle of
the movie, not realizing I turned it on the moment it started. I was pretty
young and had no real interest in literature, the arts, whatever. But it
looked neat "hey a dude in a castle" ... and I realized ... I kinda understood
it. I couldn't explain it word for word in plain English, but I got the
metaphors and the story enough hand was hooked. It opened up a world to me
that I didn't think was within reach.

Certainly doesn't hurt that the film is absolutely packed with great actors.

Dead Poets Society (1989 film)

Bunch of kids find inspiration at a stuffy school from a special teacher and
some poetry that they might have otherwise found to be stuffy and simply
passed over had they not looked at it differently.

~~~
dwd
"And Crispin Crispian shall ne'er go by from this day until the ending of the
world but we in it shall be remembered. We few, we happy few, we band of
brothers, For he today who sheds his blood with me shall be my brother, Be he
ne'er so vile, this day shall gentle his condition, and gentlemen in England
now abed shall think themselves acursed they were not here, and hold their
manhoods cheap whilst any speaks, that fought with us upon St. Crispin's day!"

Possibly Branagh's finest work delivering Sheakspeare's most rousing words.

~~~
dehrmann
It's basically the president's speech in Independence Day.

~~~
duxup
I don't think I've ever been more triggered by a hn comment.....

------
nabilhat
Falling Down.

I grew up in fundamentalist cults and lived in a rural area favored by the
antisocial. This film was the indulgent catharsis of reactionary Luddism,
anticulture, bigotry, and social paranoia I was immersed in. A naked display
of antisocial fantasies. I couldn't have avoided watching it. Everyone I knew
watched it over and over, feeding antisocial yearnings. I took away a sharp
new perspective on my world which formed the tip of the wedge that separated
me from those communities.

------
perryh2
The Pursuit of Happyness
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pursuit_of_Happyness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pursuit_of_Happyness)

------
evo_9
Swimming to Cambodia[0] because it was both highly insightful and
stylistically unique - it’s a monologue by a single person(Spalding Gray [1])
and Lauri Anderson’s excellent soundtrack adds just enough you visualize much
of what he describes. At least I did but that might have been the LSD.

Rest in piece Spalding Gray.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swimming_to_Cambodia](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swimming_to_Cambodia)
[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spalding_Gray](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spalding_Gray)

------
mlboss
The Matrix - For me it is a deeply philosophical/spiritual film. We are
surrounded by illusion that we cannot see. All suffering/joy is nothing but
electrical signal in our brain. We always have this yearning that there is
more to life than this. Also the action sequences are not bad :).

~~~
corin_
This interesting story that I hadn't realised (although I was quite young when
I last saw it) came out a couple of days ago:

"The Matrix director: I'm glad film recognised as trans metaphor"

[https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/aug/06/the-matrix-
dire...](https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/aug/06/the-matrix-director-
lilly-wachowski-trans-identity-metaphor)

------
creeble
_Idiocracy_ of course. Most prescient movie ever.

And maybe the ridiculous Jesse Eisenberg movie I saw last night, _Vivarium_.
It changed my opinion on how reasonably good actors can do horrible movies,
obviously not for the money because there isn't going to be any.

------
gattacamovie
Movies with great impact on me:

1\. Untouchable - must see

2\. Gattaca - are we going there?

3\. 1984 - must see

4\. Idiocracy - initially looks like joke/stupid movie, but it's more real
then we may want to agree

5\. Life of others (made in Ge)

6\. Amelie Poulain (made in Fr)

7\. Turtles can fly (made in Ir)

8\. Stalker - the russian original (3 parts) (made in Ru)

9\. Metropolis

Other good movies:

Lost Horizon

The Bucket List

The Truman Show

Solaris 1972

Enemy at the Gates

The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy

Tips for good movies in general: take countries one by one and search best
ever movies from that country.

~~~
gregbeck
Gattaca is one of my favorite movies

~~~
jconcilio
Yes. I can't believe there are so few mentions of it here. "I never saved
anything for the way back."

------
hd4
Ghost in the Shell, which also doubled as my gateway into anime.

------
grugagag
Kubrick’s Barry Lyndon, Forman’s Amadeus, again Kubrick’s Clockwork Orange,
Antonioni’s Blowup, De Sica’s Miracle in Milan are some of the first films
that come to mind and wish more people came to enjoy them

~~~
mke
Amadeus, definitely changed my world view of what _movies_ could be!

------
cinephiliac
All of them, to some degree. But here's a few off the top of my head that are
maybe a little less well known that have really stuck with me over the years.
I'll try not to say too much about them, and encourage you to go into them
without spoilers, as I did:

* Leviathan (Russia, 2014) - It's a minor miracle this film was made and saw the light of day, depicting as it does the banality of corruption and impunity in provincial Russia. Not especially obscure, it won a slew of awards including a Golden Globe but it's not nearly as well-known as it should be. This film isn't didactic and there really are no "good guys" \- it's at least as much a tale of love and loss. I certainly understood local corruption at an intellectual level - I saw plenty of it growing up in the American "Deep South," but as a middle-class white boy it was never really aimed at me. This film helped me feel the weight of it at a visceral level in a way I hadn't before.

* Nobody Knows (Japan, 2004) - Sometimes what shapes us is only visible in retrospect. Most parents, in my experience, will acknowledge the profound shift in mindset and empathy that occurs when you have a kid. Half a decade before my first, I can trace the first experience of those feels to this film. Surely this has something to do with my (20s) age when I saw it, but it's a rare film that triggers such a re-programming of the psyche. I feel duty-bound to warn this isn't a comedy.

* Leningrad Cowboys Go America (1989, Finland and America) - This _IS_ a comedy. A band from (fictional) northern Russia unable to hit it big in the terminal-stage USSR (this film was released 8 months before the fall of the Berlin Wall) comes to America to seek fame. By Finland's (arguably) greatest director Aki Kaurismäki, the heart of the film is a journey through the forgotten routes and dives of the American South. The places are real. The extras are local. As a cinematographic document, it's the best road movie since Easy Rider. The band (by virtue of being visible outsiders) obliviously crosses all kinds of social boundaries, playing in redneck bars and juke joints alike. This film gave me an outsiders frame of reference to a part of the country where I grew up, and was an inspiration to me to get out and see the world. Inconsistently available, I've bought it on multiple physical formats over the years. For folks in the US, I guess HBO Max has a lot of Criterion-distributed films now so they might have it? But I can't tell because that service isn't available in the country where I now live.

------
kleer001
Memento.

Just the right movie at the right time with the right themes and tone.

Its sister movie 50 First Dates is pretty fundamental too to certain
perspectives.

------
pizza
My own picks would be HyperNormalisation, The Pervert's Guide to Cinema, and
Koyaanisqatsi

~~~
lunchladydoris
HyperNormalisation is amazing, as are all of Adam Curtis's other
documentaries. I especially liked Bitter Lake as well. All highly recommended.

~~~
grugagag
I liked Century of the self as well. He seems to simply display the whole
tangled narative in a very simple linear way that sticks. Definitely recommend
Adam Curtis

------
DoingIsLearning
As a European, I thought I had a basic understanding of the dynamics of racism
in the U.S. until a friend of mine from Mississippi recomended I should watch
"Free State of Jones".

That film made me realize in a shocking and eye-opening way, how much more of
a "fresh wound" race issues are in the US comparing with other places in the
world with different history and timelines.

~~~
ozborn
I would suggest Crash, IMHO the best film on racism ever made.

------
bigmattystyles
Jean de Florette (1986) and its conclusion Manon des Sources (1986), great 80s
French movies, top notch cast you would even recognize in the US. Also Le
château de ma mère (1990) and La gloire de mon père (1990). I haven’t watched
the second pair since I was a small boy, but I remember being captivated.

A complete tangent is this Kurzgesagt video on YouTube where they consider the
possibility that you will be every human and live every life. I can’t stop
thinking about it.
[https://youtu.be/h6fcK_fRYaI](https://youtu.be/h6fcK_fRYaI)

------
indigodaddy
Before The Rain about love and war in Macedonia. Amazing and impactful film.

Time of the Gypsies by Emir Kusturica - just go in cold to this, one of my
favorite movies. Featuring musical score from the incomparable Gorman
Bregovic.

Enemy by Villeneuve (or literally anything from this director; also check out
the compelling Incendies, and Sicario of course; Prisoners is also amazing)

Literally pick any movie from Iranian director Asghar Farhadi. The Salesman is
probably my favorite from him. Very impactful and each of his movies shows a
compelling and unique slice of life.

~~~
indigodaddy
*Goran Bregovic (was too late to edit)

------
abeyn
Glengarry Glen Ross

"If you can't think on your feet, you should keep your mouth closed."

~~~
mindcrime
First prize is a Cadillac Eldorado. Second prize is a set of steak knives.
Third prize is... you're fired.

------
Markoff
it depends on your age, I don't think you can really change your world view
based on movie if you are in 30s or older, but you can be definitely
influenced if you are teenager and into 20s

taking this into consideration I would recommend these parts of the movies,
you can find them all on YouTube without watching whole movie:

Se7en - final John Doe monologue about innocence of his victims in back seat

Collateral - Vincent monologue on back seat about not doing anything with your
life

Fight club - pretty much all movie, very influential, should be mandatory for
teenagers

American beauty - less extreme version of fight club for older men that you
can rebuild your life even in higher age

the big Lebowski - if you care about your clothing maybe it can help you to
watch Lebowski

the beach - encouraged me to travel more, although wanted already before

~~~
the-dude
The dude abides.

------
frereubu
Schizopolis by Steven Soderbergh. Made after Sex, Lies and Videotape made him
famous, it's a wonderfully playful meditation on all sort of things. I think
the thing I most appreciate is the play with language, as in these clips with
meta-language:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pct9smNM6u4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pct9smNM6u4)
(The whole film isn't like this - just these excerpts).

Apparently it got such a frosty reception at Cannes after he was so lauded for
SL&V that he added the amusing introduction that includes the lines "When I
say this is the most important motion picture you will ever attend, my
motivation is not financial gain, but a firm belief that the delicate fabric
that holds all of us together will be ripped apart unless every man, woman and
child in this country sees this film - and pays full ticket price, not some
bargain matinée cut-rate deal. In the event that you find certain sequences or
ideas confusing, please bear in mind that this is your fault, not ours. You
will need to see the picture again and again until you understand
everything.":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU_na__nfSU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU_na__nfSU)

------
axaxs
Probably 'Crash'. Yes I know it's contrived, cheesy, and everything else. But
I thought it did a pretty good job of explaining the fact that everyone you
meet is having their own struggles, and to a lesser extent why some people act
the way they do.

Also, Run Lola Run. It was the first movie I'd seen that showed how each
seemingly small thing you do each day affects outcomes.

------
h2odragon
Jimmy Stewart's "Harvey". There's so many things i could say about it, i can't
say them effectively. The illustration of _choosing_ to live in a state of
graceful peace was a revelation; then there the layers of "wow good story
telling, worth learning from", the performances still stand out as exemplary,
and so on.

------
cbanek
First, the Last Starfighter. My mom said this was the first movie I stayed
awake for the entire time as a toddler, and while I don't remember seeing it
in a theater, I think this made me instantly interested in everything
computers and space, and I eventually became a rocket scientist (kinda). Yay!

Network - It was made a long time ago, but it's really about Facebook. Watch
it.

Requiem for a dream - I'll never forget this movie, ever. This will make you
want to quit all your drugs.

Hearts of Darkness (A Filmmaker's Apocalypse) - This is the making of
Apocalypse Now, and it's amazing. It's so much more than a documentary about
how to make a movie, it's about life, movie making, and youtube, long before
it existed.

Wargames - still relevant about how technology could destroy us. I feel like
this is the Ferris Bueller's Day Off for Hackers.

And lastly, who could forget, Hackers.

------
mindcrime
The Matrix

~~~
goatinaboat
_The Matrix_

I wonder why they never made any sequels

~~~
juanuys
It was a trilogy, and apparently one of the original creators will be creating
another sequel.

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.digitaltrends.com/movies/ma...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.digitaltrends.com/movies/matrix-4-release-
date-news-cast-trailer/%3famp)

~~~
she11c0de
Naturally, it's a joke: [https://xkcd.com/566/](https://xkcd.com/566/).

------
mke
1) It’s a classic and perhaps a cliche, but _The Shawshank Redemption_ will
profoundly change your view of the world.

2) Then, on the nature of competition, obsession and greatness _The Prestige_
and _There Will Be Blood_

4) And then there are days where I still wonder to myself, what the heck
happened in _Primer_ ?

~~~
Markoff
1) how? I consider The Shawshank redemption romantic movie for women, if you
want more realistic portrayal of prison and impact it does on people I
recommend German Das Experiment. I served in military which was sort of like
prison where you were totally under someone's control and I experienced
changes shown in Das Experiment first hand, when your are noob and older dudes
bully you and later you turn into them

~~~
mke
I meant that it can change your world view on the nature of forgiveness, not
of prison psychology. Surely I was influenced seeing it at 14 years old. Das
Experiment is for a much finer palate!

------
archagon
It’s strange. I can definitely give you a list of books that made me see the
world differently, but I find it much harder to come up with a list of films,
even though I tend to enjoy the medium more. Broadly speaking, I keep
reflecting on scenes from Tarkovsky, Kurosawa, and Miyazaki films more than
any others, even though they’re not necessarily my favorite films. I would
recommend _Stalker_ , _Dreams_ , and _Mononoke_.

There’s also _Man on Wire_ , for both the sheer joy of impossible achievement
that it evokes, as well as the beautiful minimalist soundtrack. On reflection,
maybe _that’s_ one of the few films I’ve seen that had a different person
leaving the theater. The mood of that film is imprinted in my personality.

------
pupdogg
The Dark Knight: I searched the entire thread before posting and was surprised
to not see this movie on the list. I would say that this was one of the very
few movies that ever challenged me morally. To this day, it's one of my
favorite movies to rewatch.

------
zwieback
I grew up in Germany and maybe around 1980 we watched "Die Brücke" in school.
It's about a group of unprepared teenagers made to defend a bridge against
advancing US troops. I don't really know if it's that good but left me shaken.

~~~
cumulyst
I still see the various characters of Die Brücke in my colleagues around me
during my daily working life, watching them in futile defence of long lost
bridges

------
dwd
"In Time" \- okayish film but led me to start thinking about the time value of
what I'm doing at any one moment.

------
praveen9920
"schindler's list" made me appreciate what I have in life. Changed my
perspective on war and consequences.

------
omar12
Hable con Ella (Talk to Her) by Pedro Almodovar: I was young when I watched
it, the impact it made on me was how important is to stop talking and listen.

Interstellar: I loved it the first time I watched. I recently watched with the
perspective as a father to a daughter and it hit me differently. It emphasized
the importance of the father/daughter relationship. One quote has stayed with
me since: "Cooper: Parents are the ghosts of their children's future."

------
yewenjie
Godard's Pierrot Le Fou kind of changed my life.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierrot_le_Fou](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierrot_le_Fou)

------
asgard1024
When I was a kid in the early 90s (in Czechoslovakia), I watched Wargames and
Short Circuit, and they influenced me a lot to become interested in artificial
intelligence. I found the idea of intelligent computers fascinating. Although
the anti-war message in these movies sorta went over my head at the time.

I still like Wargames today, although I appreciate very different things about
it. I also really like the library montage, which just so nicely captures the
effort sometimes needed to solve a problem.

------
fiftyacorn
Vera drake. It's about a woman who does abortions when it was illegal in UK.
She is caught and ends up in jail.

It shows whatever your stance on abortion that making it illegal doesn't stop
it and is risky for women

The film also shows the hypocrisy of the well off woman who can still get an
abortion. While the poor can't access this

Finally when the film was released it struggled in America as people expected
Vera drake to get off, but she ends up in jail. As the director says this is
how it works in real life

~~~
nisuni
> It shows whatever your stance on abortion that making it illegal doesn't
> stop it

That’s not an argument. Making homicide illegal does not stop serial killers,
is this a good reason for legalizing homicide?

I am not taking a side on the dispute, but: are you in favor of abortion? Then
just say openly that, according to your system of values, a fetus of N months
can be rightfully killed, for some value of N.

------
polo
Human, vol 1-3 [1]

Watch it for the mesmerizing aerial footage of parts of the earth you’ve never
seen before.

More importantly, watch it to hear people from around the world, of many
nations, creeds and economic status share their stories, hopes and fears.

It will make you smile. It will bring you to tears. It will make you realize
that we are all so much alike. I will make you want to embrace humanity.

[1] [https://youtu.be/vdb4XGVTHkE](https://youtu.be/vdb4XGVTHkE)

~~~
pierrec
I wish more people saw this, and I hope then it would make them see the world
differently. It samples the most wildly different people across humanity and
shows how surprisingly connected they are, in a way that's both brutal and
beautiful (and pretty funny at times). Plus the slow pacing gives you the
perfect space to think.

------
grugagag
The Color of Pomegranades is a film that stuck deeply in my mind. Another
russian was director is Tarkovsly and his The Mirror is also deeply abstraact
and very visual.

------
EdwardWarren
"Days of Wine and Roses" influenced my life completely. I saw it when I was a
teenager and never took a drink of alcohol because of it and the book "I'll
Cry Tomorrow" about Lillian Roth that I read at almost the same time. Anyone
can become an alcoholic and it starts with taking one drink. I never took that
drink because of the movie and the book.

------
dan_can_code
Parasite.

The movie (for me) is such a reflection of globalisation, capitalism and the
hard truths of the lives of the people at the bottom as well as the top. I
really enjoyed its portrayal of class in our modern society and how we, as
humans in this society, can be 'parasitic' towards each other. The poor want
the riches of the top, and the rich use the poor to enable their high living
lifestyles. It really changed my perspective.

------
aguilar
Hello!

"The Game Changers" \- Shows that a change in diet allowed world record elite
athletes, special ops soldiers, among others, to absolutely improve their
performance and health. Available on Netflix.

"Earthlings" \- Absolutely changed the way I see and interact with animal
products. Available to watch online for free:
[http://www.nationearth.com/](http://www.nationearth.com/)

------
LargoLasskhyfv
_" Tales from the Script"_, a documentary about the many ways a movie you see
has been changed, cut, (partially) rewritten, by many involved parties for a
variety of (hilarious) reasons until it finally reached you(if ever/at all).
Or in short the nature of the business.

[1] [http://talesfromthescript.com/](http://talesfromthescript.com/) [2]
[https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/tales_from_the_script](https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/tales_from_the_script)
[3]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1045642/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1045642/)

Maybe [4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizards_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizards_\(film\))
but not for changing, but rather reinforcing my world views, altough _much_
later after it premiered/ran. Between 2010 and 2015, actually.

------
monkin
Natural Born Killers, so much underrated but a great commentary to our world.

------
tutfbhuf
The Man from Earth (2007)

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/)

The film solely depends on dialoge. If it works for you, then it is tough to
describe what it does to your brain. Works best for the open minded and get
lost in their own thoughts personalities.

------
valand
Commenters here gave great recommendations. I'll try mentioning the
unmentioned.

\- Gifted (2017):

Drama about a single man raising a genius girl. Some small bits of the film
explore about the responsibility of extraordinary people vs their right to
feel like normal human, but most of the film is about the human aspect of it.

\- The Wind Rises (2013):

The Ghibli Studio film dramatizing the story of Jiro Horikoshi, the designer
of Mitsubishi A5M fighter aircraft and its successor, the Mitsubishi A6M Zero.
This is one of Ghibli film that is more grounded to reality than the others.

\- Sorry to Bother You (2018):

Black Comedy Drama about a young black telemarketer who are really good at his
jobs, gets involved in a huge corporate conspiracy where he must choose
between profit and joining his activist friend.

\- Don't fuck with cats (2019):

Documentary about people over the internet brings down the infamous murderer
Luka Magnotta.

\- The Great Hack (2019):

A great documentary for the Cambridge Analytica scandal.

\- Justice League (2017):

Please don't flag, I'm not joking! The film itself didn't change anything. It
was a little under my expectation. What happens following the release of the
film, though, is the gem. The snydercut movement is a very rare phenomenon
where a significant amount of people actually take action against
disappointment from a change in a film's direction. Long story short, fans
investigate how it could be and uncovered a great deal of what they think a
miss-handling of a film production. It opened a window where we can see how
moviemakers and everyone involved has their own political agenda and some
actually falls for what they do. The movement is actually successful
considering it has the power for the film industry to react and the fans seems
to get what they wanted.

------
airstrike
Les Miserables (2012)
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1707386/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1707386/)

Okuribito (2008)
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1069238/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1069238/)

------
stareatgoats
"Die Marquise von O" with Bruno Ganz. A study of the relationship between
appearances and reality, and how it can be difficult to say which is which. A
relief for a youngster like me who was just then coming to grips with the
layers and layers of appearances underneath which we still can't be sure of
much.

------
princevegeta89
Not movies, but documentaries about space, universe, and our existence are
what made me truly open my eyes.

I watched a bunch of those - Cosmos, The Universe, How the Universe Works, and
a bunch of other PBS Nova and Discovery content.

Seriously, we don't know why we are here. Why we are so alone, and why we have
so many problems in the world. Our lives are short, insignificant, and petty,
yet we have so many problems from racism to hunger to wars and international
affairs. To be frank, we're no special compared to the other animals around
us. We just have the most powerful brain that gives us thinking capability,
but it also comes with overflowing emotions all the time.

I keep pondering over these thoughts on why we exist, and that while we do, we
need to make sure others around us are happy. Money is just a materialistic
medium we introduced to make our lives way too complex.

------
jcun4128
The Aviator - I don't know why I was so obsessed with this guy eg. Howard
Hughes his tragic/surreal life having so much money and descent into madness.
The passage of time makes me sad as well, you see the peak/height of the
day...

The Master - this is emotional the churning water scenes in particular with
the music great sound track

Her - mostly I enjoy the intro, I don't know maybe it's a part of being alone
a lot up to where he meets the OS for the first time, something like this is
interesting

Lost in Translation - somehow I found this movie and the social aspect is nice

Iron Man movies - for motivation

Blade Runner - I was obsessed with this movie in high school 10 years ago
quoting it ha "I've seen things..."

2001 Space Odyssey - probably my most favorite humbling scene the bone
becoming a space craft [1] it's just so emotional "exiting the system". It
felt freeing briefly to think you can leave everything that exists and go to
nothing, it was an idea of escape for me at the time. It makes me want to
strive for that, but it's not a 1-man job and it takes a while eg. probably
not in our life time... the whole 4 years to nearest star at light speed
thing. And what is there anyway.

Jobs - probably get hate for this but there was something profound the idea of
the chips becoming state/data on a screen.

Social Network - sorry to be basic but I used to watch that to get pumped
trying to come up with something big(lol). It's funny when I first watched
that movie I was not into software/web dev and later on I understood more and
more of the basic stuff he was doing to make the girl comparison app and also
mentioning Apache to host the initial The Facebook like "Ooh I know what that
is".

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZoSYsNADtY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZoSYsNADtY)

~~~
dehrmann
> I don't know why I was so obsessed with this guy

I'm going to guess you're also an Elon Musk fan? I feel like he's the closest
we have to a modern Howard Hughes.

~~~
jcun4128
Not as crazy as reading his biography as I did with HH. But I was amazed with
the whole Zip2/Paypal thing like "that's the goal/plan"(make a lot of
dineros). The space venture is great I'm glad he's one of the few people (with
noticeable impact) that has a future-looking mind unlike the "why spend money
on space" thing. I mean PayPal personally affected me, I was using it in
stores when I was really poor selling my stuff/getting paid through PayPal and
using my phone number by keypad to buy nuts/iced tea at home depot. Just
surreal/weird.

But yeah I only really became aware of him because people kept comparing Tony
Stark with Elon Musk haha... but at least Elon's stuff works... HH stuff
worked too but seemed to be "impractical" or a one-off eg. the giant 88rpm
helicopter.

Anyway, I watched the movie The Aviator over and over when I was younger,
mostly the intro/mood. The color thing I think was well done indicating
time... "Where are my god damn clouds!" haha. I was also super into
aviation(models and trying to get into aero industry) until I ended up going
to software instead.

------
nlh
Devs (2020, FX/Hulu). Not a movie, but movie-like (8-part series).

I’m not religious and I don’t believe in the traditional religious god. But
Devs presents a fascinating framework for what that could look like that
passes the nerd/science test (with some obvious creative/technological
liberties).

~~~
KineticLensman
> that passes the nerd/science test

Apart from the fact that it completely ignores...

[spoiler]

... the uncertainty principle and stochastic processes so that a single
computer can confidently model the past and future of the universe. This blew
it for me.

~~~
nlh
Totally agree with that.

[spoilers]

What I found fascinating: The conceptual model of a complete universe
simulation, however computationally complex, with software that allows camera
placement anywhere for "peeking" into the simulation, and the ability to
pause/rewind/rewatch (even if forward-looking prediction doesn't make sense).

This is the closest "science" parallel to the classical idea of an all-seeing
god (the operator who controls the software). Whether or not it's technically
feasible, it's certainly technically plausible. This, compared to traditional
religious which always tried to explain the theory of gods as "trust us" or
"there is no explanation", clicked.

(That doesn't suddenly make me religious, btw, but it certainly presents a
theory that isn't dismissible on its face.)

I know this isn't unique to Devs, and I presume anyone who's spent time
thinking about any sort of Simulation Hypothesis has seen these parallels as
well, but this was pretty mind-opening for me.

------
zJayv
A few films with an emphasis on dialogue. Made me realize how much can be
carried (plot, mood, the whole world of the work of art) by party A and party
B doing nothing but talking.

* Jiang Wen - Keep Cool [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keep_Cool_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keep_Cool_\(film\))

* Malle - My Dinner with Andre [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Dinner_with_Andre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Dinner_with_Andre)

* Jarmusch - Coffe and Cigarettes [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_and_Cigarettes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_and_Cigarettes)

------
brandonmenc
Casino - "An equal amount of blueberries in each muffin"

Heat - "You must've worked some dipshit crews"

Extreme professionalism: what it really looks like, how it mixes and
intersects with street smarts, and that it can be applied to any enterprise -
even "low" ones.

------
anonu
Minority Report is thought provoking. The movie takes place in the future. The
police have a new "precrime" division where they stop crimes before they
happen.

Makes you think about how we apply AI today that makes decisions that can
affect human lives.

------
pks016
Late comment but for me it's Planet of Apes (original) and Blade runner.

I have never questioned my free will, consciousness, evolution and what makes
us human so much.

And there are some french and hindi films that changed my perspective about
love and life

------
vicedvin
To be watched with your loved ones: What Dreams May Come; Ameli

Those which make you question our society (not mentioned so far): The
Platform; Snowpiercer

Others: OtherLife; The Origin; The Wave (it would have bigger impact if I
watched it earlier in my life)

------
hkhanna
Dead Man Walking

Growing up, I was always pro-death penalty and never thought much about it. My
parents were pro-death penalty, after all, and I always assumed their
political positions were well reasoned.

Dead Man Walking depicted the horrors of the death penalty, and how it can
sentence an innocent man to an irreversible punishment. And, even if the man
is guilty, it is barbaric for the state to put someone to death.

I never thought deeply about the death penalty before that movie. After
watching it, I understood that the only real reason for the death penalty to
be inflicted is vengeance, an instinct a just society should not indulge.

------
zengineer
"About Time" \- absolutely beautiful story about life and time.

"What The Health" \- motivated me successfully when I started to eat less meat

"The Secret Life of Walter Mitty"

"Bourne Identity" \- motivated me to get into self-defense

------
austincheney
How To Make Money Selling Drugs -
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Make_Money_Selling_Dr...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Make_Money_Selling_Drugs)

Survivors Guide To Prison -
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivors_Guide_to_Prison](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivors_Guide_to_Prison)

Invisible War -
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invisible_War](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invisible_War)

------
Balgair
_The Apartment_ (1960) staring Jack Lemmon and Shirley MacLaine: "A man tries
to rise in his company by letting its executives use his apartment for trysts,
but complications and a romance of his own ensue."

Great comedy, great film. The twist ending is also amazing.

It made me see that though 'the past' may be a foreign country, but we're all
people just the same. The problems they had, and that we have, are the same
problems. The good ol' days never existed. And we can learn from our
forefathers, not as semi-divine laws and sayings, but as one would learn from
a friend.

------
MichaelMoser123
Spartacus with Kirk Douglas (the book Spartacus by Howard Fast is also very
impressing) i mean we were taught history through from the POV of the state
and its rulers etc, here you learn there is another side of the story.

Wall-E

~~~
richardbrevig
Regarding Spartacus, I think you may really enjoy watching History Channel's
Barbarians Rising.

------
itstrue
NatGeo Peace Prize Short Films [0] showed me that the suffering of many people
can be greatly reduced by just one person. Another great film that showed me
the same thing was "The Price of Free" [1].

[0] [https://www.nobelprize.org/peace-prize-documentary-
films/](https://www.nobelprize.org/peace-prize-documentary-films/) [1]
[https://youtu.be/UsqKz1hd_CY](https://youtu.be/UsqKz1hd_CY)

------
harleypig
I know this is an late comment and won't be seen, but I have to say 'Come and
See' made me realize just how much I had in a time when I thought I was
suffering.

I found myself identifying with the boy, but also the soldiers who did the
most horrible things ... and I realized I could be a monster under the right
circumstances.

I have spent my life trying to make myself not be that kind of person no
matter what my circumstances were.

------
hodgesrm
A River Runs Through It

I loved the multi-threaded story--a love affair with fishing, a coming-of-age
story, and an ode to the beauty of Montana in a simpler time. The movie was
better than the book. My son has lived the first of those threads on rivers
like the Nooksack in Washington. For me the movie articulated the transience
of human existence and the receding beauty of the natural world as time passes
--a fading that grows within us as we age.

Edit: added last sentence

------
ttyprintk
'Between the Folds' is an independent documentary about origami, far more
captivating than it sounds. As people become artists, there's a tension
between developing technique versus exploring expression. Relevant to HN, the
younger artists use complex software to model geometry -- older artists want
the sensibilities of origami as an art form to serve as a lesson when there's
pressure to pursue technicality.

------
techer
Kind Hearts and Coronets Withnail and I First Blood (Rambo)

------
gedy
The Road (2009) is like a horror movie for fathers, really destroyed me
watching it but made my more aware of how tough it is to be a father &
husband.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
The classic: eXistenZ. Released just a few days after The Matrix, and that's
probably why this astonishing movie is far less known. Much better IMO.

------
basementcat
A Girl Walks Home Alone At Night. Nothing like 2001: A Space Odyssey or
anything but it was my gateway drug to independent non-English language
cinema.

------
FairDune
Schindler's List

~~~
leptoniscool
me too. this humanized the holocaust for me

------
whygodwhy
Fight Club, Interstellar and Whiplash would be my vote.

I made a letterboxd list with some of the movies mentioned here.
[https://letterboxd.com/whygodwhy/list/hn-films-that-made-
you...](https://letterboxd.com/whygodwhy/list/hn-films-that-made-you-see-the-
world-differently/)

------
wj
City of God (and the documentary that was a special feature of the DVD and was
better than the film)

Hector and the Search for Happiness

Ghost in the Shell (as someone else mentioned)

~~~
jcun4128
Yeah City of God was sad

------
billylo
Dead Poets Society.

Quotes from Mr. Keating.

"Why do I stand up here? Anybody? I stand upon my desk to remind myself that
we must constantly look at things in a different way."

"Boys, you must strive to find your own voice. Because the longer you wait to
begin, the less likely you are to find it at all. Thoreau said, "Most men lead
lives of quiet desperation." Don't be resigned to that. Break out!"

------
bioplastic
Oh, too many. First coming in mind:

Harold and Maude (1971), Taking Off (1971), Blade Runner (1982), Repo Man
(1984), Brazil (1985), They Live (1988)

~~~
nr2x
Repo Man is the perfect balance of punk and sci-fi, truly unique in that
regard.

------
nanomonkey
The Holy Mountain (La montaña sagrada)(1973) by Alejandro Jodorowsky, is
perhaps one of my favorite mind bending movies. It takes awhile before you
realize that there is an actual plot, but the last scene is profound.

Tampopo (1985) is perhaps my favorite Japanese movie, all about the beauty of
food. A noodle western of sorts that is immensely entertaining.

------
tvbuzz
#1: The Man From Earth (Most here have seen it)

#2: Jeff Who Live At Home Slow moving (very), but worth it for the last 5
minutes of the movie.

------
clay_the_ripper
Baraka. The most accurate interpretation of the human experience and our
current human culture. One of my all time favorites.

------
freddiemerkury
The Japanese film "Black Rain(1989)" directed by Shohei Imamura is one of the
most powerful movies I've even seen. It's about a young woman trying to have a
marriage arranged after the Horoshima bombing. It has nothing to do with the
US film of same name starring Michael Douglas. Seek it out.

------
mellonmarshall2
I would add What We Did On Our Holiday, it is a comedy and you will laugh but
more it is a film about family and how painful you can hurt the ones you love
while showing the love you have and at the same time of the pain you can cause
when trying as well

------
gentryb
One of the most hard-hitting movies for me lately: Wheels (2014)[1] -
Especially after spending a decent amount of the last year in a wheelchair.

[1]:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2170667/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2170667/)

------
t_serpico
Tree of Life - Tererence Malick

Stalker - Andrei Tarkovsky

~~~
nr2x
I’d you liked Stalker I also recommend the book it was based on (“Roadside
Picnic”). The book is very different from the movie in terms of tone, but I
feel like the book gives a bit more context to the movie. It’s a case of the
book/film being complimentary to each other in a really nice way.

------
elliekelly
Je ne suis pas un homme facile. ( _I am not an easy man_ )

It’s a fairly recent, maybe two or three years old, romantic comedy. It’s
light-hearted and funny but it really highlighted the absurdity of gender
roles - for men and women - in a way I hadn’t ever stopped to consider before.

------
RichardCA
Johnny Got His Gun.

Back in the 80's they would show this on PBS and cable TV from time to time,
no "trigger warnings" back then.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUfBVLAY_pU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUfBVLAY_pU)

------
DoreenMichele
_A Sound of Thunder_ was possibly literally life saving for me. I generally
like time travel stories anyway as a game of "what if," but this came out
shortly after my husband physically moved out and impacted some decisions I
made that year.

------
every
La Belle et la Bête (1946), Black Orpheus (1959), Our Town (1940), The Seventh
Seal (1956)...

------
jazzyjackson
I just want to draw attention to how much more compelling these movie
descriptions are then the bylines netflix gives to them. I can never take
those descriptions seriously or use them to make a choice about whether a
movie sounds interesting.

------
slowhand09
Being There -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Being_There](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Being_There)

    
    
      Memento  
    
      The Usual Suspects  
    
      Lawrence of Arabia

------
JacksonGariety
Lost Highway

------
berbec
American history x

------
chachan
The Secret Life of Walter Mitty -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0359950/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0359950/)

------
Melchizedek
Tropa de Elite (2007) - One of few films with a genuine right wing (not Neocon
Globalist Corporatist) perspective.

A Swedish Love Story (1970) - The innocence of youth vs. the cynical defeat of
adulthood. Don't let the world corrupt your soul!

Apocalypse Now (1979) (must watch the Redux cut!) - The heart of man behind
all the artifice and words.

In the Mood for Love (2000) - Dignity and beauty despite everything.

~~~
louwrentius
The white leave, the yellow stay...

------
gaoryrt
Whiplash (2014)

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
"Not quite my tempo."

------
dvh
Happy end. I watched that movie, then went to play table tennis and simply
couldn't because my mind was a wreck. It's a movie shot (or played) backwards
where plot moves forward.

------
dawnerd
Couple of them: Children of Men, The Matrix, Le Jetée, Behind the Curve

There’s a couple others I can’t for the life of me remember the name of but I
can recall very vividly.

~~~
mrfusion
Why behind the curve?

~~~
dawnerd
Helped me understand where the flat earthers were coming from and how to treat
people who believe in it. Plus it's just a pretty solid documentary on its
own, especially the end.

------
syedmeesamali
“Dancer in the Dark” and the absolute performance of Bjork. Unbelievable.
Discovered movie from her song and it was deeply deeply painful. Cried so
much.

------
plessthanpt05
I saw Terminator when I was very young and more recently, Ex Machina was
pretty great regarding what "passing" the Turing test might look like.

------
simonblack
"The Magnificent Seven" (the version with Yul Brynner) if you can't find the
original Kurosawa movie "Seven Samurai".

------
chrstphrknwtn
Network (1976)

Koyaanisqatsi (1982)

~~~
ba2plus
Network just keeps getting more and more relevant every year. Every time I
hear the "We're in the boredom-killing business!" rant, I think of all those
dead-eyed fake-smile influencers.

------
edgarvm
For me 500 days of summer is a documentary movie, it helped me to deal with
many stupid ideas I had about relationships.

~~~
devaler
Couldn’t agree more, though I saw it 20 years too late.

------
Smaug123
Daybreakers, a subverted vampire film. The film is bad, but good grief is it
terrifying that humans have to eat food.

------
forix
There are many. Most have been mentioned. Didn't see these mentioned yet:
Gladiator, Ip Man, The Last Samurai

------
nelsonic
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

------
supernihil
Smoke

The Auggie Wren christmas story still gives me goosebumbs and that movie
singlehandedly god me into Tom Waits

------
juniper_strong
That made me see the world differently? Faces of Death I guess. Would not
recommend.

------
ilaksh
Zeitgeist: The Movie. Which might totally deconstruct your worldview.

But as far as what next, technocracy usually oversimplifies and fails to
integrate an understanding of the successes of capitalism and some of the
failures of socialism.

Because technocracy usually assumes a type of AI-based central planning and
has little or no room for markets. But I believe that any realistic plan must
have accomodations for some significant amount of competition and inequality
as well as a strong emphasis on facilities to evolve the system and have types
of local specialization.

So my belief is that we do need a more holistic view of information and more
ways to track and regulate than is provided by the basic concept of assigning
monolithic points (money) which is also a gross oversimplification, but there
also needs to be some concept like that, just more sophisticated. Such as
tracking points available for different categories of things or autotaxing
different activities or just tracking resources per transaction.

So I think it will not work to get rid of money, but we need money to be much
smarter and less one dimensional etc.

------
s4ik4t
Pather Panchali by Satyajit Ray

------
CyanLite2
Contact w/ Jodi Foster

------
philliphaydon
American History X

------
jennablair
Boyz N The Hood, especially as a female.

------
type0
Trainspotting

------
sustbird
12 Angry men.

------
scott31
Shrek! Ogres are like Onions

------
godisdad
Death By Hanging

Fando Y Lis

The Decline Of Western Civilization

------
JacksonGariety
High and Low (Kurosawa)

------
stakkur
The Razor's Edge.

------
drummer
Zeitgeist and Thrive.

------
joaofiliperocha
For Sama

------
sunstone
Deer Hunter

------
RemingtonLak
I try to watch movies that show me who/what I am, where I came from to better
understand myself for the future wherever I can find it. One requirement
however, is that it cannot be a reflection of current events except that is of
my own making.

Not in any particular order and may repeat many of the fine recommendations
already said....

1\. The Five-Year Engagement
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1195478/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1195478/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0)

2\. The Trigger Effect
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117965/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117965/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

3\. Sweet November
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0230838/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0230838/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

4\. Les Miserables (1978)
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077936/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077936/)

5\. The Vow (i got married to the music from The Nationals - England
(instrumental) :)
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1606389/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1606389/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

6\. The Family Man (Nicolas Cage before he gone off the edge)
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218967/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218967/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

7\. Boyz n the Hood
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101507/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101507/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

8\. Up (I'm a new dad and I did Big Brothers to 3 boys so Up means a lot to
me)
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1049413/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1049413/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

9\. Ghost Town
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0995039/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0995039/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

10\. People Like Us
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1716777/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1716777/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2)

11\. One Hour Photo (Reminding us how incredible Robin William...was )
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0265459/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0265459/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

WOW...few things..

1\. I realize a little psych profiling can show how old you are ;-) [EDIT] I
mean how old _I_ am!! :)

2\. I'm a sucker for romcom light hearted shows that gives me time to reflect.

man.. I realize I need to look into this list, grow it and rewatch.

Enjoy!

------
sam1r
Inception

------
jasonv
Cold Fever

Fandango

------
runawaybottle
The Matrix

~~~
frequentnapper
I was 17. Questioned reality for 3 whole days. So surreal!

------
hulitu
Hiroshima mon amour.

City of the lost children.

Stalingrad

------
ygmelnikova
The Deer Hunter

